# MAD MONSTER PARTY in Charlotte March 23-25th, 2012



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

March 23-25th 2012
Blake Hotel
Charlotte NC

Looks to be a pretty cool horror convention. Their guest list is getting pretty big. I will definitely be there and 'might' be putting on a zombie walk.

www.themadmonsterparty.com for all the details. Hope to see a few of you there...

:xbones:


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

The guest list has just been updated...

http://www.themadmonsterparty.com/guests.html


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

This weekend and the guest list looks STELLAR. Hope to see a few folks there...


----------



## erik1 (Mar 24, 2012)

*Party in Char.*

How is the party this year? Many people there? Love to see additional stuff in FL.


----------

